# White Snowthrower - 317-642E590 (8/24)



## gsrgofass (4 d ago)

Wondering what I have here. I inherited this unit and only got the '*Owner's Manual*' *OGST-3297*
Did MTD purchase or take over White at some point?

Would like to know the year and model so I can at least source parts, if needed. I think it may be a 1996 considering the 5th number in the MFG code is a '6'. MFG code: *1H09612-0034*
Maybe the 34th unit off the line that day?

What I'd like to know is what oil does the engine use. Owner's manual refers me to the 'Engine Manual' that did not come with the inheritance. Anyone have a copy of any of the other manuals that I can reference? I'd like to do a complete once over on the machine before starting it up. The tires are cracked and not holding air. Before I buy tires I'd like to start it up and see if it will run without any odd noises.

Thanks


----------



## soyabean (24 d ago)

The standard now is automotive 5w30, and fine for all vintage engines too.

Too many religious fanboys out there that treat their blowers like a formula 1 grand prix car. 

The kind of oil is less important than making sure enough oil is actually there.

(Ironically, there is a Noma/Murray blower called the Gran Prix.)


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

soyabean said:


> Too many religious fanboys out there that treat their blowers like a formula 1 grand prix car.


(Envisions a snowblower with a big wing on the back, to help the tires maintain traction when zooming around the track at 200 MPH)


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what's a fanboy????

sounds sketchy to this OG.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

soyabean said:


> The standard now is automotive 5w30, and fine for all vintage engines too.
> <snip>
> The kind of oil is less important than making sure enough oil is actually there.
> <snip>


This. Any 5w30 (or 10w30) is going to be better than any of the old 20w or 30w oils from decades ago.


----------



## Swenny (Feb 18, 2019)

Best I could find was doing a search in here. Maybe one of them will be close enough.





White Snow Blower User Manuals Download | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com


----------

